# Nice Oklahoma buck



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I was feeling pretty good about my weekend of filling the freezer with pork until I opened my e-mails and got this from a buddy. 163 lbs and rough scored 172 1/2.


----------



## vivaterlingua (Oct 8, 2009)

Thats a cool looking deer. Looks like a friggin' beast


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

great deer for sure.


----------



## tightline80 (Mar 7, 2008)

I would have a hard time holding composure on a monster like that. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## kenforu (Mar 16, 2006)

GREAT LOOKING DEER


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

great deer i am going to north west oklahoma november 22-24 to go hunting hope i see something like that


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I love'em high and tight.......great buck....


----------



## sfotiades (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome deer. You know where it was shot?


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Awesome buck!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome bow-buck


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

sfotiades said:


> Awesome deer. You know where it was shot?


He works with me and the family has a couple thousand acres in SE Ok under some pretty intense management. He sent me a bunch of game cam pics that gave me the shakes sitting at my desk.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

There are lots of huge bucks in SE Oklahoma. For years it was a semi-secret but now the word is getting out. Latimer-Leflore County both produce Monsters every year. It is remote and rough so they get to be full growed, no telling how many die of old age in those Winding Stair Mountains.


----------



## Sniper John (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a monster of a buck. Nice!


----------

